# Uber doesn’t care



## Philhockey (Dec 22, 2020)

It’s amazing riders can rate your anything and do not have to give a reason. I have every ride on video, it would be nice to be able to defend myself and income.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Here's the worst of it! 
College scams involve Uber ratings 110%. Entitled college dummies will give every driver, a 1 star and any reason just to get their next ride free. Uber is well aware of it, but will not back-up the drivers. 
My theory is to stay away from college areas. 
UBER DOES'NT CARE 1 IOTTA ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS. 
You can do everything that you possibly can to keep your pax happy and comfortable, your entitled pax has you at their mercy. 
They all expect limousine service paying skateboard prices. 
Don't ever be afraid to give a pax a 1-star rating, guaranteed you will never see that person again :biggrin:


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

In some ways I'm the perfect ant and in other ways I am a nightmare. I will cancel tons of jobs for the slightest of reasons now., but for years I loved driving getting up at the hours I want going out making money. 
Uber has completely abused this relationship they once called us partners. Now they never miss an opportunity to steal and lie to us.I even remember once when they had some kind of outage ,they paid the drivers a little bit for the rides they had missed.
I'm the perfect Ant cuz I still keep driving even in the middle of a pandemic, but since I don't rely on the money much I'm very sporadic and a big time flake like I said I will cancel for any reason.
I had a rider last night I had him three times already never a tip and never a rating. So last night I texted him to confirm it was him and then I told him his complaint of never finding cars is because he never tips and I did not want him anymore.if they have extremely low ratings I text them and tell them I'm sitting down to have dinner and ask them jokingly of course you're not in a rush right?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Everybody hates collage students .
They are the best tippers here. The ladies im always getting 5 or even 15 dollar tips for 2 or 3 mile rids.
The area is high end though .


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Simple --- Oversupply of drivers and undersupply of riders.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> Everybody hates collage students .


They all seem to blend together.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

kingcorey321 said:


> Everybody hates collage students .
> They are the best tippers here. The ladies im always getting 5 or even 15 dollar tips for 2 or 3 mile rids.
> The area is high end though .


I always figured it would be a nightmare driving college students and from last summer on I drove many and never had any real problems with them other than when they tried to get do more than 4 riders. I was actually surprised how cool they were overall. Mostly polite and usually in good spirits. No 1-stars and no attempts to get out of paying for a ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Philhockey said:


> I have every ride on video, it would be nice to be able to defend myself and income.


You're welcome to post videos and defend yourself here 7/24. 
Welcome to UP.net.



IRME4EVER said:


> My theory is to stay away from college areas.


Not a theory. :coolio:
A scientifically well-proven documented strategy.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Everybody hates collage students .
> They are the best tippers here.


I like driving the kollege kids. They makes me more smarter. I get lots of tips from them. Last time I got a tip on how and when it is best to use various mind altering substances.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Tide pods goes good with Yoo-hoo?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I always figured it would be a nightmare driving college students and from last summer on I drove many and never had any real problems with them other than when they tried to get do more than 4 riders. I was actually surprised how cool they were overall. Mostly polite and usually in good spirits. No 1-stars and no attempts to get out of paying for a ride.


Yea they are very nice . I think for the reason the use uber every where. If they get kicked there screwed .
Yes they can set up a new account . But There mom and dad will know they were dicks to the driver. 
Parents have to get a new credit card so on .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

There is no ride you'll ever give as fun as driving 4 drunken college girls from the bar to their dorm!


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Seamus said:


> There is no ride you'll ever give as fun as driving 4 drunken college girls from the bar to their dorm!


God help you if Taylor Swift's "Shake it Off" is playing when you do!

The funny ones are when you get 5-6 girls but only 4 can go and the second the car door is closed the 4 inside the car go all Mean Girls on the chicks who didn't get a ride... "OMG Becky is such a *****..." "I know I hate her!"


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

IRME4EVER said:


> Here's the worst of it!
> College scams involve Uber ratings 110%. Entitled college dummies will give every driver, a 1 star and any reason just to get their next ride free. Uber is well aware of it, but will not back-up the drivers.
> My theory is to stay away from college areas.
> UBER DOES'NT CARE 1 IOTTA ABOUT THEIR DRIVERS.
> ...


You nailed that except for part about never seeing the pax again after giving them a 1 star. I have given a 1 star to a few people and then a few weeks later given another 1 star to the same person this has happened multiple times in the past.


----------



## Eddyles (Jan 5, 2020)

I do understand how you guys feel. There will be something new in 2021 guys don't worry



Illini said:


> Simple --- Oversupply of drivers and undersupply of riders.


Yes sir 100%


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Add that that ,a company that refuses to raise prices even when they want everyone to believe that they are loosing money.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I'm getting a lot of minors again too. If I'm going to drive your kid home have a little class and tip me at least.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

H


kingcorey321 said:


> Everybody hates collage students .
> They are the best tippers here. The ladies im always getting 5 or even 15 dollar tips for 2 or 3 mile rids.
> The area is high end though .


Please explain, how do you drive pax if you refuse to wear a mask? Or is this another one of your fantasy forum phony posts?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Tnasty said:


> I'm getting a lot of minors again too. If I'm going to drive your kid home have a little class and tip me at least.


does that mean you know they are minors when they get in your ride? OOOOooooooo, that won't end well at some point.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Some pickups it's a little hard to make them whip out their ID on the side of the road. If I see they are underage I will drive by, but sometimes it's not obvious. Then I usually tell Uber they are rude and I don't want them again.


I also told about my logbook.if I have a problem with that address and I see a different name. I still won't go a lot of times.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ouch, that looks like I said that and I didn't. For tone, balance and accuracy.

me? I don't have a problem with minors; take them all the time. Legally. they make for better pax.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I've driven by some blatantly young children. In the very beginning of uber it was Christmas and this father walks his 7ish-year-old child out to the car, and I took her to her party.Unaware of the child policy but the man had enough class to tip me.


----------

